# Frank Santos, "R-Rated Hypnotist," Dies‎



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Rest in peace my friend.

*Frank Santos, "R-Rated Hypnotist," Dies*

*Well known comedian passed away in his sleep *

Updated: Tuesday, 22 Sep 2009, 6:19 PM EDT
Published : Tuesday, 22 Sep 2009, 6:18 PM EDT

Darren Soens
Cumberland, R.I. (WPRI) - Frank Santos, known throughout New England as the "R-rated Hypnotist," died Tuesday at the age of 60.
His son says Santos passed away in his sleep at his Cumberland home.
Santos entertained audiences across the counrty for more than twenty years, hypnotizing audience members and making them perform comedic or embarassing acts on stage.
Most recently, Santos performed on Friday nights at the "Catch a Rising Star" comedy club at Twin River in Lincoln.
He previously performed weekly at the Comedy Connection in East Providence for years.
Santos also headlined in Las Vegas and at Foxwoods Casino, and made several appearances on national television.
He also entertained local children and young adults with a toned-down version of his routine, at high schools and colleges throughout Rhode Island.
A wake will be held this Friday from 4 pm to 8 pm at the Lincoln Funeral Home on Lonsdale Avenue in Lincoln.
His funeral will be private.

Comedic hypnotist Frank Santos dies | WPRI.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh man............ Going to see him was on my "bucket list". My buddy runs that club down in RI and I kept saying I was gonna swing through. That sucks.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I blame him for a lot of things.. In 1989 he told a certain "Barry Obama" that he could be President.


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Many a night at the Mill Hill.

Boats


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Same here!  A few of my friends went to see him in Worcester, I was supposed to go but got stuck working .. they said he was hilarious.



Sniper said:


> Oh man............ Going to see him was on my "bucket list". My buddy runs that club down in RI and I kept saying I was gonna swing through. That sucks.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Saw him many years ago, funny as hell. It was especially funny because some friends got hypnotized, both male and female, and they tried their hands at stripping among other embarassing things. I believe his son is also a comedy hypnotist now.

RIP Frank


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been to his show a few times and it was absolutely hilarious. Rest in Peace.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Saw him in Boston. Funny guy.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Great show, he will be missed.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

My girl wanted to go and I told her he wasn't going anywhere....wrong again! Oops!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Saw him at the old Grill 93 in Andover back in the day...definately a good night out


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

When I was working at a College PD I worked the detail for one of his shows there and while he had a row of girls 'hypnotized' he told them when they awake "..to look at the Officer on the left (me) and you will see he has the largest penis in the world". Lots of giggles, winks and wows.

My favorite response, "Oh my god!!..it's...its.. its an anaconda!"

Thanks Frank! RIP buddy!


----------



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

Before I was involved in Law Enforcement, I worked with him a couple of times and always threw a fabolous show. He was very good.


----------

